# sys-kernel/gentoo-sources - как сделано накладывание патчей?

## Einstok_Fair

Суть проблемы:

я скопировал ебилд для ядра 5.10.13 в свой оверлей, переименовал его в 5.10.14, пометил стабильным на amd64

и попробовал собрать.

В результате версия ядра оказалась 5.10.13, а я ожидал что будет 5.10.14,

потому что в исходнике

https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/plain/Makefile?h=v5.10.14

написано, что должно быть 5.10.14

У меня есть подозрение, что эти патчи как-то версию ядра сами выбирают.

Как они это делают?

Советовать мне собирать vanilla-kernel не надо. Я понимаю, что такой совет дать проще и правильнее.

Точнее, чтобы исходники были установлены правильной версии 5.10.14, что надо сделать?

(она на сайте ядра заявлена как стабильная, а гента недогоняет)

----------

